# Help ID several plants from China



## snail_chen

I brought several plants from China and cannot tell their English/Latin name anywhere on the internet although I know their Chinese names. Please help me ID them. Thanks!

（1)紫丁香 （deep vivid red/purple color)








(2) 小白菜 (update:_*Samolous parviflorus*_　according to the seller）








(3）青木蕨 (crepidomanes auriculatum ?)








（4）新加坡榖精 （Eriocaulon 'singapore'?)








（5）翡翠珍珠苔








(6)夕燒 (Ammannia sp"sulawesi" or Rotala sunset， which name is the scientically correct one?)








（7）南美青竹 （update: _*Tradescantia albiflora *_according to the seller）








Thanks a lot!


----------



## linus87

Hi snail,

1)	it seems a red lobelia .. maybe Lobelia x speciosa 'Russian Princess'
http://www.priola.it/specie.aspx?tip=1&cat=LO10

2)	Samolous parviflorus ( samolus valerandi)

3)	crepidomanes auriculatum, fern from taiwan.

5) is a Foliose liverworts.. maybe Heteroscyphus zollingeri(pearl moss)


----------



## ukamikazu

I know you live in Jersey and you travel regularly travel through Asia and I am always impressed with what you bring back and what you have offered in the past. 

I have to ask, how do you do it? Do you have an import license? You make it look so easy, makes me jealous .

...or would you rather not say? Mums the word and all that [-X.


----------



## snail_chen

linus87 said:


> Hi snail,
> 
> 1)	it seems a red lobelia .. maybe Lobelia x speciosa 'Russian Princess'
> http://www.priola.it/specie.aspx?tip=1&cat=LO10
> 
> 2)	Samolous parviflorus ( samolus valerandi)
> 
> 3)	crepidomanes auriculatum, fern from taiwan.
> 
> 5) is a Foliose liverworts.. maybe Heteroscyphus zollingeri(pearl moss)


Thanks for helping. I agree with 2) and 3).

As for 1),the plant you named looks like a garden flower? Is it aquatic?

BTW, #1 is known to be a member of 柳葉菜科（Onagraceae family).

Maybe this picture is better :









Sb suggests 5) to be Plagiomnium Trichomanes, and it does look like it.


----------



## linus87

Hi 
maybe it is a Ludwigia .. I don't know.
is important to see the flower for classify


----------



## miremonster

Hi Lino,


linus87 said:


> 5) is a Foliose liverworts.. maybe Heteroscyphus zollingeri(pearl moss)


In the leaves of #5 midribs are visible, so it's a moss. Foliose liverworts never have midribs in the leaves. (However there are also mosses without midrib)
#1 may also be Alternanthera sessilis (family Amaranthaceae), said to be not well suitable as aquarium plant (I didn't try it). But as You mentioned, flowers would be helpful.

-Heiko


----------



## snail_chen

miremonster said:


> Hi Lino,
> 
> In the leaves of #5 midribs are visible, so it's a moss. Foliose liverworts never have midribs in the leaves. (However there are also mosses without midrib)
> #1 may also be Alternanthera sessilis (family Amaranthaceae), said to be not well suitable as aquarium plant (I didn't try it). But as You mentioned, flowers would be helpful.
> 
> -Heiko


Thanks for the suggestion. I googled the image of Alternanthera sessilis, and it looks like what I got. It is sad to hear that it is not true aquatic because it is MUCH more prettier than Alternanthera reinickii. However, I did notice new root growth. Hope it will survive.....


----------



## linus87

Thank you Heiko about Foliose liverworts.


----------



## armedbiggiet

Picture number 6, 夕燒=Ammannia sp. for sure. Not a Rotala.


----------



## armedbiggiet

Picture number 2 小白菜
國際學名：Samolous parviflorus


----------



## snail_chen

armedbiggiet said:


> Picture number 6, 夕燒=Ammannia sp. for sure. Not a Rotala.


Thank you.


----------



## HeyPK

I am thinking picture #1 could be an _Alternanthera_ species. Can't tell which from #1, but your second picture of that plant looks a lot like _Alternanthera sessilis_ because of the dark beet red colors. _A. sessilis_ is only a terrarium plant.


----------



## snail_chen

HeyPK said:


> I am thinking picture #1 could be an _Alternanthera_ species. Can't tell which from #1, but your second picture of that plant looks a lot like _Alternanthera sessilis_ because of the dark beet red colors. _A. sessilis_ is only a terrarium plant.


Thanks for confirmation. I am now pretty sure that it is A. sessilis. It hasn't rotten yet, but no growth either.


----------



## HeyPK

When I tried A. sessilis, it slowly lost its leaves underwater, but the stem still grew very slowly and the new leaves were so small they could hardly be seen. When the stem finally pierced the surface of the water, it started growing normal leaves.


----------

